
Show HN: Automatic Interview Generator - tschiller
https://www.interviewgps.com/generator/
======
tschiller
Creator here. I just released a tool to design a culture fit / behavioral
interview in a snap. Just select the core values and competencies you want to
focus on, and the application suggests an optimal set of questions.

Some questions read on multiple values/competencies, so it prioritizes these
questions to get better coverage.

The questions were hand tagged. Over time, we’re using data collected from our
application platform to learn question efficacy.

If there’s enough interest, I’ll add the ability to search, submit, tag, and
rate questions to this tool.

If you like what you see, you can also sign up for a free account on our main
service which supports optimization across multiple interviewers, interview
scorecards, and result summaries

~~~
nof1
Thanks that's really useful!

